# Pasta for 120?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd doing penne topped with broccoli, chicken, and sauce for 120 tomorrow evening.  How much dry pasta would you cook?

Senior citizens-light eaters mostly.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

approx 5 portions per pound if it's the only entree.

pan

hopes someone confirms. been a long time


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Armed Forces recipe guide suggests 10-12 pounds/100, scaling up that comes to 12-14.5 pounds for 120.

Here pasta is cheap and I'd probably go 16 pounds, simply because it come in four pound bags @ $3.79/bag


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, Guys.  I was thinking 12-14 lvs, but I'll throw in a bit more to be sure.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I get 6 portions to pound  Here are the figures(Ziti or Rigatonni) Spaghetti and Linguinni differs.in volume

1 lb raw pasta cooked=2 lbs

2 lbs is 32 ounces

32 divided by 6 people is 5.3 ounces of just the pasta

Now your adding 3 ounce sauce and chick and broc.

thats over 8 ounces more then enough

Bring 2 xtra boxes pasta with you for backup uncooked You can always cook it then, have a pot of water boiling.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, chefedb.  I had some left over, but that's better than running out!


----------

